

Spotify expands services to new countries - d99kris
https://www.spotify.com/sg-en/blog/archives/2013/04/16/hola-helo-tere-sveiki-selamat-datang-nihao/

======
d99kris
I signed up to get an email notification when they launched their services in
Singapore, but I haven't received any email, so I thought I'd share this.

